# How to connect armored cable to J-box?



## lmorsino (Jun 11, 2012)

what is the best way to cut the metal sheathing off this type of cable? 

http://www.seatekco.com/images/bx-02cw.jpg

do you know how you're supposed to connect it into a junction box? are you supposed to use one of those threaded round connections that you would use to attach a metal conduit to a box?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

Bend it till it breaks, then cut the metal with a pair of *****. You need a listed connector to connect the cable to a JBox. Ask for a MC connector.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

A tool called a Roto-split is nice to strip of the sheath. There are other methods like a pair of ***** or a hacksaw blade also.

You need to use a listed connector to connect the cable to the box. There are both push-in and setscrew connectors.


----------



## andrew79 (Mar 25, 2010)

We don't have metallic sheath up here without a ground. Do you still have to use the grounding straps on your bx?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

What do you mean by grounding straps?

We now have AC and MC cable. AC has a larger aluminum bonding strip and doesn't contain an actual ground wire. MC does contain a ground wire.


----------



## andrew79 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ahh ok it has a bonding strip. I just remember talking to a guy back a few years that said a ground strap used to be used for bx to connect the cable sheath to the box screw.


----------



## lmorsino (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow, such fast responses. Thanks a lot, gentlemen!


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

Whatever you do with the MC or BX or AC cable when you bend them a little and use the hacksaw do NOT cut too deep otherwise you will hit the conductors very easy without feeling them being hit.

I have used the Rotozip all the time due I have alot of them to use.

As other guys they did hit on the target.

If you want try to use the scrap peice first to get a feel on how it react when you do the cutting first so you will know how far you can do with it.

And make sure you have antishorting bushing on hand and be aware with connectors you have to pay attetion which connector you can use.

I used the MC connector due it have a stop on the end so you can not over shoot when you string them in the connector so let me post a photo if I can find it.

Ahh Bon found it .,,










Keep in your mind there are few differnt verison and style they are used.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

There are many different types of armored cable. If youre only doing 1 cable, you can take your time with it. Take a hacksaw blade and cut a ring around where you want it cut. Cut deep enough to where you start cutting through the metal, but not so deep you are all the way through and start cutting in to the wire. Then bend and break the metal off. Then what i sometimes do, when i have time, is pull on the wire so the wire comes as far out of the metal sheeth as possible and put a few wraps of tape around the conductors. Then when you let go of the wires (since you are still pulling on them) they will suck back in to the sheeth. That way, where the sharp edges are, there is electrical tape there to help insulate it. When doing multiple connections at work, nobody has time for all that. Just nip it with the ***** and bend it and it will break. Then clean it up with another cut with the *****. I hate rotosplits. Cumbersome pieces of crap


----------

